# looking for chip options



## bmxbum76 (Feb 16, 2007)

ive been wanting to upgrade the software in my 07 rabbit and i just want to hear what people have and what they think. so far my options are c2 and giac


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2. 

thread/


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

I would normally say to search since there are a ton of posts about this, but I don't think it works. I've had both, GIAC first, and now I have C2. Power gains are about the same, but IMO C2 seems to be much smoother, no rev hang, slightly better throttle response, and they have a high-flow file for those with an intake or testpipe. Not to mention GIAC took forever to update their original software which had several issues. C2's customer service is far superior to GIAC. Save yourself a headache and go with C2. 

I just searched and found the thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4488343-Opinions-Giac-vs-C2 to sum it up: People with C2 love it, people with GIAC waited and waited and waited, for months after they announced it, for GIACs updated file. By the time it came out several were tired of GIAC not responding and switched to C2, including me.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

I got APR and I love it, so smooth driving it now, but if its only between C2 and GIAC go C2


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ive looked at the numbers on both of these and one thing I dont get is how can Giac claim a 20-25 ftlb increase in torque when all other chips give you 10-14? How are they puttin out extra torque with thier chip?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I had GIAC and now have C2 on my 08' Auto. C2 seems a little smoother with the power delivery, there is no sudden power increase at around 3800-4000 rpm like there was with GIAC. Mileage seems to be worse than GIAC (Aggressive driving on both seems to favor GIAC for fuel usage). Also, rev hang elimination seems to be a little too aggressive for the Auto. GIAC lowered my idle RPM for some reason causing an idle issue.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

Can not be happier with Unitronic software on my 2.5L. Let me know if you have any questions that I can help you out with.


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

*when will virginia beach virginia be out with unitronic 93 octane?*

we only have apr and revo near by.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

so how about this.. 

I have a08 rabbit with a cai and cat-back. Uni vs APR vs GIAC ? Those are what my local shops offer... input is appreciated.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Go Unitronic Stage 2. I'm moving up to stage 2 next week once the file gets written for my ECU. I'm in love with the stage 1, If you want I can keep you posted on the stage 2.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

Please do. What all changes between 1 and 2?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so? you are an 09...?? wow.

how does it feels?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

No no, I'm actually 06, but it was huge difference. From what I understand you and I have very similar mods. I've got ABD CAI, Eurojet w/ high flow and stock catback, ECS underdrive crank pulley, Unitronic stage 1. I've never driven another chipper Jetta, but all I can say is Wow. Even with stage 1, once I put the headers on the car is a thrill to drive. Pulls so much harder. Starting to put you in your seat. I'll tell you guys what stage 2 feels like next week.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yep... we do have simimlar mods!

however, i am not going to get stage 1... i am going staright for stage 2.

i have to go to the track a couple times before anything.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> however, i am not going to get stage 1... i am going staright for stage 2.


stg1-stg2 ? why are there always different stages for these damn ECU's. I'm sure it doesn't take any more work from one to the other. It would be nice if one of these companies would just write the program for the best output and sell it at one price. 
It sucks to pay $300 for 10 hp and $350 for 20 hp and $450 for 30 hp.etc. upgrades, always too much for too little...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Stage 1 is for cars running complete stock on 91. Stage 1+ is for stock cars on 93. Stage 2 requires an intake and exhaust system, preferably full, but from my understanding header/dp to catback will work (in my case), optimized for 93. The difference in stages comes as a result of differing mods. Every company treats the different "stages" individually. For example, APR charges per stage you want to add to your ECU as they have program switching. C2 doesn't charge for the additional stages if they are added at the time of initial purchase, otherwise reflashes are $100. Unitronic charges $50 per stage increment, 1 to 1+ to 2, $350 to $400 to $450.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

So I'm booked in for stage 2 Monday at 9am. I can give a short update Monday but the true test will be the 38 hour drive I'll be embarking on on Wednesday. After that I think I'll be able to give a fairly good estimation of how it feels.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

darkk said:


> stg1-stg2 ? why are there always different stages for these damn ECU's. I'm sure it doesn't take any more work from one to the other. It would be nice if one of these companies would just write the program for the best output and sell it at one price.
> It sucks to pay $300 for 10 hp and $350 for 20 hp and $450 for 30 hp.etc. upgrades, always too much for too little...


C2 will give you a "fully loaded" flash for the same price as their "base" flash, $299. They have a high-flow file for those with intakes/testpipe/exhaust. They also have an 87oct flash, all the same price.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yep.. that one of the good things from c2.. i hate having to pay 50$ for the stage 2, for a total of 450


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Not to thread jack, but...

Driving to Denver Saturday to get the C2 software myself. I've got a BSH cai, USP testpipe, and Eurojet cbe. I'm thinking of going with the 91oct file with the high flow. I'm just wondering should I get the intake file as well? My BSH has never thrown a code only the testpipe. Any advice?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why dont you ask C2 on that?? call em up.


----------

